# ..Brauche eure Hilfe , denn eBay ist für den Arsch.



## joe411 (29 Mai 2002)

Wenn es drauf an kommt , sollte man nicht auf eBay zählen !
Warum ??

Habe unter folgendem Link  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2019065107 mein Motherboard verkauft aber kein Gekd vom Käufer erhalten .
eBay sagt natürlich , dass sie den Benutzer sofort ausgeschlossen haben und ich versuchen sollte ihn zu erreichen blablablabla .
Habe ich alles schon versucht . Er hat mich erst mit einigen Tricks 2 Wochen hingehalten und dann meldete er sich nicht mehr .
Und jetzt sagt eBay nur das ich mich mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzten sollte , was mir aber nicht unbedingt was bringen würde , da es die Adresse mit dem entsprechendem Namen laut Tele-Auskunft gar nicht gibt . (Da scheint Ebay ja ganzbesonders bei der Anmeldung die Adresse mit dem Namen überprüft zu haben.    :x )
Wie dem auch sei , was soll ich jetzt tuen ?
In welchem Ort muss ich dei Anzeige machen ? 
In meinem Heimatort oder da wo der Typ wohnt ?

Bitte helft mir..  :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## Freeman76 (29 Mai 2002)

Hi,

(ohne die Frage zu stellen, warum Du nicht mit Nachnahme die Ware versendet hast) 

also, die Ware wurde doch an eine Person mit einem Wohnsitz geliefert, also ist der Empfänger zumindest bekannt bzw. via Post zu erreichen. Die Post hat ja die Ware irgendwo abgeliefert, oder?

Anzeige kannst Du natürlich bei einer in der Nähe liegenden Polizeidienststelle machen. Eine Garantie, dass Du das Geld oder die Ware wieder bekommst wird dir die Polizei aber auch nicht geben.

Für die Anzeige wäre ein Paketschein sowie die Name, Anschrift, Verkaufstag, Internetadresse, Produktbeschreibung etc. sehr hilfreich wenn nicht sogar notwendig.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2002)

*ebay Auktionsbetrug*

Warum hast du dem cc3199 nicht wenigstens eine negative Bewertung "verpasst"?

Ich habe auch einige EUROs an ebay verloren :bigcry: , nur auf der Käuferseite und habe den Verkäufer angezeigt. Lt. meiner Polizeidienstelle ist Zeit=Geld, d.h. renn zu Deiner örtlichen Polizeidienstelle! Im übrigen gibt es auch noch Logdateien, die nach irgendeinem deutschen Gesetz 90 Tage gespeichert werden müssen. Die soll es bei ebay wie auch bei dem e-mail Provider geben und es wäre möglich über einige Zwischenschritte die benutzten Telefonanschlüsse zu ermitteln (Ich habe keine Ahnung davon, hat mir der Polizist erzählt!).

Desweiteren werde ich bei ebay - wenn mich noch einmal die Risikolust übermannen sollte - nur noch per Treuhandservice handeln. Kostet zwar ein paar EUR, aber solche Betrüger sind so erledigt. ebay scheint offensichtlich weder die email noch die Postadressen zu überprüfen!!!!


----------



## thofeng (10 August 2002)

*ebay Betrug*

Ach Leute,
ich habe eben auch so eine Sache am laufen.
Habe eine teure CPU ersteigert. Da ich selbständig bin hat mich einen Tag später als ich erfuhr, daß mir jemand Außenstände nicht zurückzahlen will
in Panik versucht den Verkäufer auf den nächstbietenden(3EUR Unterschied)umzulenken, eine durchaus gebräuchliche und gute Praktik, wie ich meine(erhalte selber wöchentlich solche Angebote). Daraufhin erhielt ich eine Drohung seitens des Verkäufers. Nun waren alle meine Sensoren mobilisiert!
Habe sofort die Treuhandabwicklung eingeschaltet - und jetzt kommt es!- nur Reklame, denn als Käufer kannst Du diese gar nicht initiieren!!!Nur der Verkäufer kann das! Auf Anfrage, was das denn das für eine Sicherheit für den Käufer sein soll - diplomatisches Gequatsche. Zum Hintergrund: habe seit Juli 01 eine Computer hier stehen, den ich bei eine "Top Seller" von ebay gekauft habe(nicht über ebay!), bin immernoch vor Gricht und jetzt ist die Firma pleite...Habe im August 01 ebay informiert,
immerhin hatte dieser Top Seller von 60 gelieferten PC 7 als schlechte Bewertung in einer Woche! Ha, das Resultat war, daß der Verkäufer seine Bewertung für den normalen Zugang schließen durfte.
Es muß dringend eine Sicherheit für den Käufer her, denn fast immer muß man das Geld vorab bezahlen und erhält, wenn man Glück hat gute Ware
dafür, wenn nicht ist man einfach angeschmiert, denn nach dem antiquierten BGB muß der Käufer beweisen, daß die Ware mangelhaft war!!! 
Es wird auch meistens vom Verkäufer eine Versandgebühr erhoben, aber oft erhält man ein Päckchen- und das ist nicht versichert, desweiteren bleibt das Paket, wenn es weggekommen ist nach wie vor Eigentum des Verkäufers laut AGB der Post AG!!! Der aber hat seine Kohle bereits als Vorkasse bekommen...
Vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Art Petition von allen Geschädigten zusammenzubringen, die man z.B. an Verbraucherverbände schickt.
Denn ebay, ich bin ja selber Kaufmann, ist deshalb mehr an seinen Verkäufern als an den Käufern interessiert, weil diese ja eine Gebühr zahlen, der Käufer nicht. Außerdem kann ebay dem Verkäufer noch einen Versandservice anbieten etc, etc, etc.
Auf Antworten von ebay kann man, außer auf die üblichen Serverantworten ewig warten!!!
Gruß
thofeng


----------

